# Ace Napoli interior bulb renewal



## RomeoVan (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi 

I have a 2008 Ace Napoli and need to find out how to remove the upper glass cover over the bathroom lights. I can screw off the lower glass cover (held by 3 screws) but the upper glass protecting the G4 bulb does not appear to want to come off!

RomeoVan


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

As no-one has come up with an answer, you are welcome to give Glenn or Ian a call and they should be able to advise you.

Workshop is open at 9am tomorrow (Monday)

Peter


----------

